# Motorized Bike Find !!!   Well, Almost .............................



## Handyman (Jan 24, 2015)

I had a heating technician in the Gallery yesterday working on my furnace and while talking he noticed the Iver Johnson bicycle’s I had there.  We started talking bicycles and he told me he had pulled a “motorized bicycle” out of a customer’s cellar about 20 years ago !!  When I tried to get more details out of him about all he could tell me was it had a seat with springs, a motor on the rear wheel, and balloon tires with spokes !! Now you can only imagine how crazy my mind was  going.  I asked if he was willing to sell it and he said yes.  He was going home after my call so I offered to follow him to his house.  We drove up to his barn and there it sat………………….not at all what I expected, but in its own way an unusual little item.  Not at all my thing so I passed on it but the “chase” is  always fun never knowing what you might find. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 24, 2015)

*Me Too...*

Last summer,A neighbor told me about a very old bike with an engine and belt drive @ a local garage sale.I couldn't get there fast enough.I pull up only to see basically the same as yours.The belt was from their riding tractor and hanging from the h/bars,LOL.The engine was missing parts,junk.I wasn't there 5 mins. I tried to politely leave without saying anything or talking to the seller but this lady started throwing crazy prices @ me which made me laugh,lol. They weren't very friendly as I walked to my car.


----------



## RustGold (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice truck!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 24, 2015)

RustGold said:


> Nice truck!




Hi RustGold,
It absolutely was a very nice truck...........I was so focused on the bike that I barely took notice of it.  Looked like an early 50's Chevrolet pickup.


----------



## RustGold (Jan 24, 2015)

My father owns a beautiful '57 Chevrolet pickup. The 50's produced some great pieces.

I agree with you on the bike - not my thing. It looks like it was built with function in mind. It's still interesting to see the variety of motorized bikes, even if they don't all catch my eye. Thanks for posting.


----------

